# Meterk, NeJe, etc. 1500mW Laser Engraver



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Good review, could see some uses in the future.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for this review Andy.


----------



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

This was a very useful review.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

===>Christmas list.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Was looking on ebay a week or two ago for a smaller laser engraver, and didn't pull the trigger to get one. Just wasn't sure of the surface settings & quality the smaller ones would produce. I appreciate the review you posted. Good info.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

One quick update. The 2000mW open bottom version is available here for $77 and unlike the closed bottom models it does have a 3" (80mm) print capability which is double the size of the sealed bottom models. Returned my other one.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Well, my new closed bottom unit showed up. Seems to work flawlessly. Learned a few things.

*1. *All sellers on AliExpress are not created equal. This one came from Levesi. Shipped right away and great communication. The one I got sports the NeJe name and weighs about twice as much as the closed bottom one and seems like it's made of sturdier stock than the open bottom one, so even though the actual laser may be the same it seems like it is better built. Also had an M3 nut fall out if the open bottom one and have no idea where it came from.

*2.* You want one that uses the NeJe software, although I don't know how you'd know beforehand. It is much more seamless and intuitive than what came with the open bottom one.

*3.* I can see no real difference in results with the 1000mW vs the 1500mW version.

In the process of making my own version of this rotary jig. You can buy it for $45 here but since the NeJe only cost $69 with free shipping from China I can't bring myself to pay $45 plus $10 shipping from Ohio for plastic and a rubber band.

Important FYI here 
In late 2018 the manufacturer of the NEJE style lasers made a few changes. While most of
them had no effect on how our 360 Rotary Jig works, one of them did.
They added a green tinted front cover and increased the thickness of the plastic used for side
frames.


----------

